# Munich.



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2006)

I finally saw this last night. It's a great film. That doesn't mean I agree with its ideology, but it was very well-done. I definitely recommend it (but it is not for kids).

Eric Bana and those playing the other members of his squad (including Daniel Craig, a.k.a. James Bond) did an excellent job. Golda Meir was also convincingly portrayed. I had difficulty accepting Geoffrey Rush in this role so soon after having seen him as Peter Sellers, though.

Does anyone know if the group run by "Papa" and Louis is based on an actual organization?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 15, 2006)

There is a documentary on it (the '72 events) from a few years back that was really well put together...I don't think this film will it do the story justice for me...will see it at some point I suppose.


----------

